# Banane



## Ginevra65 (14 Gennaio 2022)

Ma voi come le conservate per non farle diventare nere.


----------



## ologramma (14 Gennaio 2022)

primo le mangio  e non le faccio invecchiare , delle volte avvolgo il piccioli con la carta stagnola e le metto in frigo reparto verdura.
da quando faccio piscina e per i crampi ne mangio una a pranzo e una a cena , ma i crampi continuano


----------



## bravagiulia75 (14 Gennaio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ma voi come le conservate per non farle diventare nere.


A me piacciono quasi marce...
Devono essere stra mature ..
Le banane sono l unica cosa moscia che mi piace sentire in bocca


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Gennaio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> A me piacciono quasi marce...
> Devono essere stra mature ..
> Le banane sono l unica cosa moscia che mi piace sentire in bocca


Ma che schifo. Io le mangio praticamente verdi.


----------



## Lostris (14 Gennaio 2022)

Io la sana via di mezzo.


----------



## ologramma (14 Gennaio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> A me piacciono quasi marce...
> Devono essere stra mature ..
> Le banane sono l unica cosa moscia che mi piace sentire in bocca


be moscia no ma mature si sono dolcissime , sai dure potrebbero servirti per ...........


----------



## MariLea (14 Gennaio 2022)

giusto come dice olo, ma se non si ha tempo da perdere con la stagnola... staccarle almeno una ad una e mai a contatto con le mele che le fanno maturare più in fretta...


----------



## ologramma (14 Gennaio 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Io la sana via di mezzo.


l'ho sempre detto che sei una ragazza giudiziosa  , le ho mangiate anche verdi  che quando le apri o le sbucci ti fa venire i brividi solo il rumore che
fa


----------



## ologramma (14 Gennaio 2022)

MariLea ha detto:


> giusto come dice olo, ma se non si ha tempo da perdere con la stagnola... staccarle almeno una ad una e mai a contatto con le mele che le fanno maturare più in fretta...


ora le ho sulla zucca ma durano poco , domani spesa e ne faccio provvista


----------



## omicron (14 Gennaio 2022)

Non mangio banane
Sono intollerante 
Coniuge c’è stato un periodo che ne mangiava quantità industriali 
Non facevano neanche in tempo ad andare a male 
Poi ha smesso


----------



## Foglia (14 Gennaio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ma voi come le conservate per non farle diventare nere.


Ne prendo poche alla volta! È l'unico metodo efficace. Più di due o tre giorni non durano.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Gennaio 2022)

Mai in frigorifero


----------



## bravagiulia75 (14 Gennaio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma che schifo. Io le mangio praticamente verdi.


Infatti non viviamo insieme...
Ma scusa...la banana acerba ?
Non ti lappa la bocca?
È quasi come il caco acerbo....
Cazz come il fico non maturo... e qua non voglio battute


----------



## Pincopallino (14 Gennaio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ma voi come le conservate per non farle diventare nere.


Le compro e le mangio, una al giorno se ci sono.
In casa mia non fa in tempo a diventare niente nero. 
Si spazza tutto pure la roba scaduta.
Quel che non schifo al palato va giù.


----------



## Etta (14 Gennaio 2022)

A la banana piace tagliarla a pezzi e mangiarla con lo zucchero.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (14 Gennaio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> A la banana piace tagliarla a pezzi e mangiarla con lo zucchero.


Prova col miele...ma non devono essere... troppo..dure...


----------



## Etta (14 Gennaio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Prova col miele...ma non devono essere... troppo..dure...


Molliccie?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (14 Gennaio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Molliccie?


Etta...mature...le banane...solo quelle devono essere mature...


----------



## bravagiulia75 (14 Gennaio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Etta...mature...le banane...solo quelle devono essere mature...


...e con una vocale in meno...


----------



## perplesso (14 Gennaio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ma voi come le conservate per non farle diventare nere.


le mangio quando sono gialle


----------



## bravagiulia75 (14 Gennaio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> le mangio quando sono gialle


Troppo neutrale ...


----------



## Pincopallino (14 Gennaio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Troppo neutrale ...


Ma no è che le fa maturare, aspetta che da nere tornino gialle. Anch’io faccio cosi.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (14 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ma no è che le fa maturare, aspetta che da nere tornino gialle. Anch’io faccio cosi.


Cazzo è un ... miracolo?


----------



## Etta (14 Gennaio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Etta...mature...le banane...solo quelle devono essere mature...


Preferivo dure.


----------



## omicron (14 Gennaio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> le mangio quando sono gialle


Ciucciabanane


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Gennaio 2022)

A me troppo mature non piacciono, 
Quindi se le voglio conservare metto la stagnola sul picciolo, solo sul picciolo. 
Lontano dalle mele. 
Ma in frigo o no? 
Ho letto che andrebbero avvolte nella stagnola una per una e messe per terra. 
Dove le devo mettere queste banane!


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Gennaio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> primo le mangio  e non le faccio invecchiare , delle volte avvolgo il piccioli con la carta stagnola e le metto in frigo reparto verdura.
> da quando faccio piscina e per i crampi ne mangio una a pranzo e una a cena , ma i crampi continuano


Tu te magni tutto


----------



## Etta (14 Gennaio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> A me troppo mature non piacciono,
> Quindi se le voglio conservare metto la stagnola sul picciolo, solo sul picciolo.
> Lontano dalle mele.
> Ma in frigo o no?
> ...


Perché lontano dalle mele?


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Gennaio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> A me piacciono quasi marce...
> Devono essere stra mature ..
> Le banane sono l unica cosa moscia che mi piace sentire in bocca


Quindi anche nere


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Gennaio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Perché lontano dalle mele?


Hanno scritto che maturano prina


----------



## Brunetta (14 Gennaio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Perché lontano dalle mele?


Le mele producono etilene che fa maturare gli altri frutti.


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Gennaio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ne prendo poche alla volta! È l'unico metodo efficace. Più di due o tre giorni non durano.


Ne ho prese un po di più, non chiedermi perché non lo so


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Le compro e le mangio, una al giorno se ci sono.
> In casa mia non fa in tempo a diventare niente nero.
> Si spazza tutto pure la roba scaduta.
> Quel che non schifo al palato va giù.


Le mangio solo io


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Gennaio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> le mangio quando sono gialle


Gialle gialle  quando inizia un po di nero sulla buccia?


----------



## Andromeda4 (14 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le mele producono etilene che fa maturare gli altri frutti.


Infatti per far maturare un kiwi lo si mette proprio vicino alle mele.


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le mele producono etilene che fa maturare gli altri frutti.


Cazzo, una info utile senza sottintesi giudizi morali. Era ora.


----------



## perplesso (14 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ciucciabanane


VolgaVe


----------



## perplesso (14 Gennaio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Gialle gialle  quando inizia un po di nero sulla buccia?


sì


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Gennaio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> sì


Banana split, una cosina leggera leggera?


----------



## Vera (15 Gennaio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ma voi come le conservate per non farle diventare nere.


In casa mia non diventano nemmeno gialle, a dire il vero


----------



## omicron (15 Gennaio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> VolgaVe


----------



## ologramma (15 Gennaio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Tu te magni tutto


ora mi limito ho tre panettoni cclassici  da mangiare , un pandoro e vari torroni mettici pure i dolci di mia moglie e la cioccolata ch ein casa non mi manca mai


----------



## Orbis Tertius (15 Gennaio 2022)

A me piace il frullato di banana: latte possibilmente intero, una banana bella matura,  zucchero e (se non temete la salmonella) un bel tuorlo d'uovo.


----------



## Lostris (15 Gennaio 2022)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> A me piace il frullato di banana: latte possibilmente intero, una banana bella matura,  zucchero e (se non temete la salmonella) un bel tuorlo d'uovo.


Anch’io adoro il frappé alla banana!! 

Però il tuorlo non l’ho mai messo, mi perplime


----------



## omicron (15 Gennaio 2022)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> A me piace il frullato di banana: latte possibilmente intero, una banana bella matura,  zucchero e (se non temete la salmonella) un bel tuorlo d'uovo.


Il tuorlo si può anche pastorizzate


----------



## Andromeda4 (15 Gennaio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> ora mi limito ho tre panettoni cclassici  da mangiare , un pandoro e vari torroni mettici pure i dolci di mia moglie e la cioccolata ch ein casa non mi manca mai


Sembri mio padre. Ha la tua età e non resiste al dolce, ma dovrebbe darci un bel taglio.


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Gennaio 2022)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> A me piace il frullato di banana: latte possibilmente intero, una banana bella matura,  zucchero e (se non temete la salmonella) un bel tuorlo d'uovo.


Avevo letto salamella


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Gennaio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> ora mi limito ho tre panettoni cclassici  da mangiare , un pandoro e vari torroni mettici pure i dolci di mia moglie e la cioccolata ch ein casa non mi manca mai


Per fortuna ti limiti


----------



## Foglia (15 Gennaio 2022)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> A me piace il frullato di banana: latte possibilmente intero, una banana bella matura,  zucchero e (se non temete la salmonella) un bel tuorlo d'uovo.


Non mi faccio problemi per il tuorlo crudo, ma temo che una batosta simile impiegherei tipo tre mesi per digerirla!


----------



## ologramma (15 Gennaio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Per fortuna ti limiti


si  spesso guardo  e sospiro coem quello famoso  della città lagunare


----------



## Etta (15 Gennaio 2022)

Io preferisco sempre le banane dure comunque.


----------



## ologramma (15 Gennaio 2022)

sai che non mk stupisce questa cosa Etta , buon giorno


----------



## Etta (15 Gennaio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> sai che non mk stupisce questa cosa Etta , buon giorno


Buongiorno Olo.


----------



## ologramma (15 Gennaio 2022)

tuto bene questa mattina?


----------



## Etta (15 Gennaio 2022)

Mah al solito. Tra poco footing. Tu?


----------



## Orbis Tertius (15 Gennaio 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Anch’io adoro il frappé alla banana!!
> 
> Però il tuorlo non l’ho mai messo, mi perplime


Lo rende più denso, ne migliora il colore e lascia un deciso retrogusto.  Se ti piacciono le uova, apprezzerai. Altrimenti,  desisti.


----------



## Etta (15 Gennaio 2022)

Solo a me non piacciono le uova?


----------



## Brunetta (15 Gennaio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> ora mi limito ho tre panettoni cclassici  da mangiare , un pandoro e vari torroni mettici pure i dolci di mia moglie e la cioccolata ch ein casa non mi manca mai


Hanno riaperto la piscina?


----------



## Tachipirina (15 Gennaio 2022)

Io le compro praticamente di colore verde pistacchio il più possibile acerbe, poi le tengo giù in box  al "fresco" come tanta altra frutta, le mangiamo non spessissimo , ne porto su un paio alla volta e se non vengono mangiate  quando cominciano a diventare giallo/verde , e anche qui alla fine almeno una/due in box  diventano scure , vado  di frullati !! (all'insaputa dei componenti famigliari) , lo bevono a volte controvoglia, ma almeno non butto niente e tutto sommato non fa nemmeno male la banana visto che è ricca di potassio.


----------



## Tachipirina (15 Gennaio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Solo a me non piacciono le uova?


a me non piacciono tanto cosi come sono, ma le adopero in cucine come impasti.
E pensare che da piccola con mio nonno (contadino) quando andavamo a prenderle nel pollaio mi faceva il buchino nell'uovo con un ago e lo bevevo succhiando il rosso e sputando il bianco....oggi potrei vomitare solo l'idea.
Diceva che faceva bene


----------



## Etta (15 Gennaio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> a me non piacciono tanto cosi come sono, ma le adopero in cucine come impasti.
> E pensare che da piccola con mio nonno (contadino) quando andavamo a prenderle nel pollaio mi faceva il buchino nell'uovo con un ago e lo bevevo succhiando il rosso e sputando il bianco....oggi potrei vomitare solo l'idea.
> Diceva che faceva bene


A me delle uova piace solo lo zabaione. La frittata,  ad esempio, faccio fatica a digerirla.


----------



## Marjanna (15 Gennaio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> a me non piacciono tanto cosi come sono, ma le adopero in cucine come impasti.
> E pensare che da piccola con mio nonno (contadino) quando andavamo a prenderle nel pollaio mi faceva il buchino nell'uovo con un ago e lo bevevo succhiando il rosso e sputando il bianco....oggi potrei vomitare solo l'idea.
> Diceva che faceva bene


Quelle del pollaio del nonno di certo erano sane.
Io ogni tanto vado a prenderle dai contadini, e sono tutta un'altra cosa da quelle da supermercato.
Tengono anche conigli, tacchini, e hanno un orto grande.
Sono realtà da favorire.


----------



## Tachipirina (15 Gennaio 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Quelle del pollaio del nonno di certo erano sane.
> Io ogni tanto vado a prenderle dai contadini, e sono tutta un'altra cosa da quelle da supermercato.
> Tengono anche conigli, tacchini, e hanno un orto grande.
> Sono realtà da favorire.


Si sono d'accordo, anche io acquisto a secondo dei ns gusti dai contadini della zona, verdura frutta , uova, soprattutto in estate, in quanto a qualità non se ne parla proprio il confronto con supermercato o negozio e credo ancora che siano alimenti meno trattati  di altri , a volte biologici a volte meno , ma sempre un pochino più sani. Poi ovvio che se parliamo di banane..... devo andare al supermercato


----------



## Pincopallino (15 Gennaio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> Io le compro praticamente di colore verde pistacchio il più possibile acerbe, poi le tengo giù in box  al "fresco" come tanta altra frutta, le mangiamo non spessissimo , ne porto su un paio alla volta e se non vengono mangiate  quando cominciano a diventare giallo/verde , e anche qui alla fine almeno una/due in box  diventano scure , vado  di frullati !! (all'insaputa dei componenti famigliari) , lo bevono a volte controvoglia, ma almeno non butto niente e tutto sommato non fa nemmeno male la banana visto che è ricca di potassio.


Mia moglie porta su tutto, se no c’è le mangiamo direttamente in cantina.


----------



## Pincopallino (15 Gennaio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> a me non piacciono tanto cosi come sono, ma le adopero in cucine come impasti.
> E pensare che da piccola con mio nonno (contadino) quando andavamo a prenderle nel pollaio mi faceva il buchino nell'uovo con un ago e lo bevevo succhiando il rosso e sputando il bianco....oggi potrei vomitare solo l'idea.
> Diceva che faceva bene


Stessa merenda pure io.


----------



## Foglia (15 Gennaio 2022)

Premesso che, a livello di  "sicurezza" (salmonella &co) sono più sicure quelle del supermercato, capita anche a me di provare con piacere la differenza con le uova del contadino.  Le rare volte in cui lo consumo crudo, sia il tuorlo che l'albume


----------



## Tachipirina (15 Gennaio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Premesso che, a livello di  "sicurezza" (salmonella &co) sono più sicure quelle del supermercato, capita anche a me di provare con piacere la differenza con le uova del contadino.  Le rare volte in cui lo consumo crudo, sia il tuorlo che l'albume


no, io non le consumo mai crude,  in primis perchè oggi mi fa stomacare solo l'idea, poi immagino che siano più tracciabili le provenienze di quelle acquistate al supermercato, solo tanti tanti anni fa con mio nonno dal suo pollaio le consumavo crude ( e neanche tutte le volte nelle quali insisteva farmele bere)


----------



## Marjanna (15 Gennaio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> Si sono d'accordo, anche io acquisto a secondo dei ns gusti dai contadini della zona, verdura frutta , uova, soprattutto in estate, in quanto a qualità non se ne parla proprio il confronto con supermercato o negozio e credo ancora che siano alimenti meno trattati  di altri , a volte biologici a volte meno , ma sempre un pochino più sani. Poi ovvio che se parliamo di banane..... devo andare al supermercato


Gli allevamenti intensivi puzzano di stantio, di morte, le stalle, gli ovili profumano di vita. So che detta così può valer poco, ma messa in breve, io trovo ci sia del vero.


----------



## Tachipirina (15 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Mia moglie porta su tutto, se no c’è le mangiamo direttamente in cantina.


eh immagino siete un famiglione...... noi siamo in 4 con il cane (che di frutta mangia solo anguria e mandarini)


----------



## Foglia (15 Gennaio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> no, io non le consumo mai crude,  in primis perchè oggi mi fa stomacare solo l'idea, poi immagino che siano più tracciabili le provenienze di quelle acquistate al supermercato, solo tanti tanti anni fa con mio nonno dal suo pollaio le consumavo crude ( e neanche tutte le volte nelle quali insisteva farmele bere)


Ah, ma io faccio paura. Consumo quasi tutto crudo, te figurati che prima di cuocermi una bistecca al sangue, metà è già finita "assaggiata" a crudo! Per cui problemi non me ne sono mai fatta. Sono rimasta pesantemente fregata solo una volta: cipolla cruda lasciata in frigo a metà   per una giornata, è poi consumata.
Non fatelo mai, è (facilmente) tossicissima!


----------



## Orbis Tertius (15 Gennaio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> A me delle uova piace solo lo zabaione. La frittata,  ad esempio, faccio fatica a digerirla.


Lo zabaione


----------



## Tachipirina (15 Gennaio 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Gli allevamenti intensivi puzzano di stantio, di morte, le stalle, gli ovili profumano di vita. So che detta così può valer poco, ma messa in breve, io trovo ci sia del vero.


Chi ha frequentato o visitato  stalle, ovili, pollai  in piccolo e non  allevamento concordo che l'odore o profumo che dir si voglia è effettivamente diverso sia per olfatto che per senso di morte o vita
Io lo chiamo profumo perchè mi ricorda l'infanzia, il latte appena munto , le mucche a pascolo, le uova dal pollaio, il cavallo libero nei prati ,   la frutta raccolta e mangiata sotto l'albero, TRANNE L'UVA mi  intimava mio nonno, non so se perchè trattata con qualcosa rispetto al resto della frutta  o perchè poi gli serviva e quindi mancava  per  prodursi il suo vinello


----------



## Pincopallino (15 Gennaio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> eh immagino siete un famiglione...... noi siamo in 4 con il cane (che di frutta mangia solo anguria e mandarini)


Al cane all’inizio seguivo tutte le indicazioni dei vari nutrizionisti, veterinari, allevatore, educatore e bla bla bla bla.
da un anno mangia quello che mangiamo noi, quindi pasta, riso, carne, pesce, uova, macedonia, insalata, pomodori, peperoni, finocchi, cipolle, latte, biscotti, fette biscottate, marmellata, nutella, nescafe ecc ecc ecc.


----------



## Foglia (15 Gennaio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> Chi ha frequentato o visitato  stalle, ovili, pollai  in piccolo e non  allevamento concordo che l'odore o profumo che dir si voglia è effettivamente diverso sia per olfatto che per senso di morte o vita
> Io lo chiamo profumo perchè mi ricorda l'infanzia, il latte appena munto , le mucche a pascolo, le uova dal pollaio, il cavallo libero nei prati ,   la frutta raccolta e mangiata sotto l'albero, TRANNE L'UVA mi  intimava mio nonno, non so se perchè trattata con qualcosa rispetto al resto della frutta  o perchè poi gli serviva e quindi mancava  per  prodursi il suo vinello


Avrà usato il "verderame". Ricordo che i vecchi contadini lo usavano sulle vigne.


----------



## Tachipirina (15 Gennaio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ah, ma io faccio paura. Consumo quasi tutto crudo, te figurati che prima di cuocermi una bistecca al sangue, metà è già finita "assaggiata" a crudo! Per cui problemi non me ne sono mai fatta. Sono rimasta pesantemente fregata solo una volta: cipolla cruda lasciata in frigo a metà   per una giornata, è poi consumata.
> Non fatelo mai, è (facilmente) tossicissima!


cacchio.........della cipolla non lo sapevo proprio, ma neanche conservata e chiusa ossessivamente da pellicola tanto da non riconoscere quello che contiene il pacchetto? perchè io la conservo così anche per un 2/3 gg 
per i resto io di crudo ( che poi crudo non è più di tanto )  adoro è la tartare di carne credo si chiami così noi molto spartanamente a casa ns la definiamo "carne cruda condita" per intenderci meglio,, ma con talmente tanto limone che alla fine la carne è praticamente cotta.


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Gennaio 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Gli allevamenti intensivi puzzano di stantio, di morte, le stalle, gli ovili profumano di vita. So che detta così può valer poco, ma messa in breve, io trovo ci sia del vero.


Puzzano entrambi di merda.
Vicino a dove andavo al mare da piccolo c'era un pollaio. Quell'odore solo a pensarci ancora mi dà il voltastomaco. E tutto era meno che intensivo.


----------



## Tachipirina (15 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Al cane all’inizio seguivo tutte le indicazioni dei vari nutrizionisti, veterinari, allevatore, educatore e bla bla bla bla.
> da un anno mangia quello che mangiamo noi, quindi pasta, riso, carne, pesce, uova, macedonia, insalata, pomodori, peperoni, finocchi, cipolle, latte, biscotti, fette biscottate, marmellata, nutella, nescafe ecc ecc ecc.


anche il mio praticamente ridendo lo chiamo bidone dell'umido, anche se in realtà proprio tutto non gli dò, semplicemente gode anche lui della cucina casalinga con qualche divieto tipo piccante, nutella e cose così per il resto è un tritatutto.
Nella stessa maniera mi è campata la precedente cagnona per 16 anni, quindi che dire, che forse fa meno male la cucina casalinga che le scatolette e le crocchette che tanto consigliano i veterinari da sempre?


----------



## Foglia (15 Gennaio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> cacchio.........della cipolla non lo sapevo proprio, ma neanche conservata e chiusa ossessivamente da pellicola tanto da non riconoscere quello che contiene il pacchetto? perchè io la conservo così anche per un 2/3 gg
> per i resto io di crudo ( che poi crudo non è più di tanto )  adoro è la tartare di carne credo si chiami così noi molto spartanamente a casa ns la definiamo "carne cruda condita" per intenderci meglio,, ma con talmente tanto limone che alla fine la carne è praticamente cotta.


La cipolla, una volta aperta, è da consumare subito.  Anch'io la avevo avvolta nella plastica e messa in frigo. Consumata il giorno dopo.  Eppure in quelle condizioni può essere altamente tossica (passati due giorni da schifo , e mi è andata ancora bene  ).


----------



## Tachipirina (15 Gennaio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Puzzano entrambi di merda.
> Vicino a dove andavo al mare da piccolo c'era un pollaio. Quell'odore solo a pensarci ancora mi dà il voltastomaco. E tutto era meno che intensivo.


i pollai e le stalle andrebbero puliti ogni mattina e magari non tutti lo fanno
certo non che dopo profumino di violetta perchè sempre di merda si tratta
ma almeno non arriva a lunghe distanze l'odore di marcio e stantio


----------



## Tachipirina (15 Gennaio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> La cipolla, una volta aperta, è da consumare subito.  Anch'io la avevo avvolta nella plastica e messa in frigo. Consumata il giorno dopo.  Eppure in quelle condizioni può essere altamente tossica (passati due giorni da schifo , e mi è andata ancora bene  ).


buono a sapersi...


----------



## omicron (15 Gennaio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> Chi ha frequentato o visitato  stalle, ovili, pollai  in piccolo e non  allevamento concordo che l'odore o profumo che dir si voglia è effettivamente diverso sia per olfatto che per senso di morte o vita
> Io lo chiamo profumo perchè mi ricorda l'infanzia, il latte appena munto , le mucche a pascolo, le uova dal pollaio, il cavallo libero nei prati ,   la frutta raccolta e mangiata sotto l'albero, TRANNE L'UVA mi  intimava mio nonno, non so se perchè trattata con qualcosa rispetto al resto della frutta  o perchè poi gli serviva e quindi mancava  per  prodursi il suo vinello


Sicuramente l’uva era blu di ramato


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Gennaio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> i pollai e le stalle andrebbero puliti ogni mattina e magari non tutti lo fanno
> certo non che dopo profumino di violetta perchè sempre di merda si tratta
> ma almeno non arriva a lunghe distanze l'odore di marcio e stantio


Bleah.
Viva le uova bio del supermercato che arrivano a casa già lavate con il codice a barre sopra


----------



## Foglia (15 Gennaio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Bleah.
> Viva le uova bio del supermercato che arrivano a casa già lavate con il codice a barre sopra


Però ti garantisco che quelle delle galline ruspanti che magari trovi un po'  "cagate" hanno un altro sapore  Anche delle biologiche del super.
Detto ciò,  a livello di "sicurezza ", paradossalmente, sono più sicure quelle del supermercato.


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Gennaio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Però ti garantisco che quelle delle galline ruspanti che magari trovi un po'  "cagate" hanno un altro sapore  Anche delle biologiche del super.
> Detto ciò,  a livello di "sicurezza ", paradossalmente, sono più sicure quelle del supermercato.


 anni fa ho lavorato su un progetto di tracciabilità di filiera. Con tutto il rispetto per gli animalisti che si preoccupano delle condizioni dei polli, mai più uova del contadino


----------



## bravagiulia75 (15 Gennaio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Però ti garantisco che quelle delle galline ruspanti che magari trovi un po'  "cagate" hanno un altro sapore  Anche delle biologiche del super.
> Detto ciò,  a livello di "sicurezza ", paradossalmente, sono più sicure quelle del supermercato.


Dipende ..
Noi è tutta una vita che mangiamo le uova delle galline del mio papà e ti assicuro che nel periodo in cui non ci sono (in inverno ne fanno pochissime) piuttosto che acquistarle al supermercato non le mangio....
Non sono minimamente paragonabili... banalmente già dal colore del tuorlo capisci che stai mangiando qualcosa ..di non naturale....
Così come mangiarsi poi la gallina e il coniglio sempre del babbo...un altro sapore ...
Il pollo ... è realmente un pollo...non del cartone cosparso di olio...
(Infatti queste carni mi mancano..ma avendo fatto una scelta...la porto avanti ..)


----------



## omicron (15 Gennaio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Dipende ..
> Noi è tutta una vita che mangiamo le uova delle galline del mio papà e ti assicuro che nel periodo in cui non ci sono (in inverno ne fanno pochissime) piuttosto che acquistarle al supermercato non le mangio....
> Non sono minimamente paragonabili... banalmente già dal colore del tuorlo capisci che stai mangiando qualcosa ..di non naturale....
> Così come mangiarsi poi la gallina e il coniglio sempre del babbo...un altro sapore ...
> ...


Concordo


----------



## ivanl (15 Gennaio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma che schifo. Io le mangio praticamente verdi.


Al primo puntino nero, per me sono già da buttare. Al più possono essere giallo chiaro fuori, poi le lascio agli altri


----------



## omicron (15 Gennaio 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> Al primo puntino nero, per me sono già da buttare. Al più possono essere giallo chiaro fuori, poi le lascio agli altri


In realtà più sono nere e più fanno bene


----------



## Venice30 (15 Gennaio 2022)

Io avvolgo il picciolo nella pellicola. Mia nonna così faceva e così faccio così. 
Mia madre no, le mette vicino le mele


----------



## Orbis Tertius (15 Gennaio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Però ti garantisco che quelle delle galline ruspanti che magari trovi un po'  "cagate" hanno un altro sapore  Anche delle biologiche del super.
> Detto ciò,  a livello di "sicurezza ", paradossalmente, sono più sicure quelle del supermercato.


Vero. Con le uova crude e freschissime di campagna,  una volta sono stato proprio male.


----------



## Pincopallino (15 Gennaio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Dipende ..
> Noi è tutta una vita che mangiamo le uova delle galline del mio papà e ti assicuro che nel periodo in cui non ci sono (in inverno ne fanno pochissime) piuttosto che acquistarle al supermercato non le mangio....
> Non sono minimamente paragonabili... banalmente già dal colore del tuorlo capisci che stai mangiando qualcosa ..di non naturale....
> Così come mangiarsi poi la gallina e il coniglio sempre del babbo...un altro sapore ...
> ...


Io ho due galline, ne avevo tre ma una l’ho mangiata lessa settimana scorsa.
Ovviamente ho dovuto ucciderla, mettere da parte fegati reni e cuore che col risotto sono una cannonata, buttare le viscere, spennarla ecc ecc.
Mi fanno una o due uova al giorno, quelle che ci avanzano le ragalo ai miei cognati e suocera.
Il tuorlo è molto più giallo di quelli comprati.
Certo a volte devo mettere un dito nel culo della gallina per sapere se quel giorno farà l’uovo e le uova le porto in casa magari sporche di stronzo, ma tanto uno piu uno meno cambia nulla.
Ah le ho chiamate Nina, Pinta e Maria, ora Pinta non c’è più.


----------



## Tachipirina (15 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Io ho due galline, ne avevo tre ma una l’ho mangiata lessa settimana scorsa.
> Ovviamente ho dovuto ucciderla, mettere da parte fegati reni e cuore che col risotto sono una cannonata, buttare le viscere, spennarla ecc ecc.
> Mi fanno una o due uova al giorno, quelle che ci avanzano le ragalo ai miei cognati e suocera.
> Il tuorlo è molto più giallo di quelli comprati.
> ...


No dai ma sul serio te ne sei mangiata una???
Ma povera....


----------



## ologramma (15 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hanno riaperto la piscina?


da maggio ora si entra solo con green pass prima solo quello semplice


----------



## ologramma (15 Gennaio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> Io le compro praticamente di colore verde pistacchio il più possibile acerbe, poi le tengo giù in box  al "fresco" come tanta altra frutta, le mangiamo non spessissimo , ne porto su un paio alla volta e se non vengono mangiate  quando cominciano a diventare giallo/verde , e anche qui alla fine almeno una/due in box  diventano scure , vado  di frullati !! (all'insaputa dei componenti famigliari) , lo bevono a volte controvoglia, ma almeno non butto niente e tutto sommato non fa nemmeno male la banana visto che è ricca di potassio.


per quello che la, mangio oltre che buona


----------



## Pincopallino (15 Gennaio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> No dai ma sul serio te ne sei mangiata una???
> Ma povera....


Si anche se le ovaiole non sono le più buone da far lesse. Da noi è normale mangiare galline lesse. Il problema è che lesse e vive non si riesce.


----------



## ologramma (15 Gennaio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> a me non piacciono tanto cosi come sono, ma le adopero in cucine come impasti.
> E pensare che da piccola con mio nonno (contadino) quando andavamo a prenderle nel pollaio mi faceva il buchino nell'uovo con un ago e lo bevevo succhiando il rosso e sputando il bianco....oggi potrei vomitare solo l'idea.
> Diceva che faceva bene


mia madre spesso metteva il rosso in un biocchiere le riempiva di zucchero  e poi sbattendo quando scrivono ( sai cosa  é ) me le mangiavo avidamente


----------



## ologramma (15 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Io ho due galline, ne avevo tre ma una l’ho mangiata lessa settimana scorsa.
> Ovviamente ho dovuto ucciderla, mettere da parte fegati reni e cuore che col risotto sono una cannonata, buttare le viscere, spennarla ecc ecc.
> Mi fanno una o due uova al giorno, quelle che ci avanzano le ragalo ai miei cognati e suocera.
> Il tuorlo è molto più giallo di quelli comprati.
> ...


che mi fai ricordare , i regai , detto alla romana , con la cresta e le zampe accuratamente pulite messe nel sugo , le zampe ce le litigavamo  ,con il sugo compresi i regai  mia madre ci faceva i supplì cosa che piaceva molto a mio padre  io li scartavo , ma dovevo farlo con la forchetta perchè non li avrebbe mangiati


----------



## Tachipirina (15 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Si anche se le ovaiole non sono le più buone da far lesse. Da noi è normale mangiare galline lesse. Il problema è che lesse e vive non si riesce.


Anche qui nella mia zona mangiano tutto quello che ha le ali...
A me non piacciono 
Una volta in una fiera abbiamo comprato una paperetta per dispiacere di vederla nella scarola sotto il sole  mio figlio ci giocava e a che la mia cagnona , quando ha cominciato a diventare troppo grande e impegnativa , l'ho regalata ad una cascina in zona che ne aveva altre...siamo andati a vederla un paio di volte sembrava "felice"..... la moglie del contadino un giorno, l'ho incontrata e mi  ha detto che se la sono poi mangiata
Ci sono rimasta male.


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Gennaio 2022)

Comunque preferivo quando i thread si facevano sui calamari


----------



## Etta (15 Gennaio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Comunque preferivo quando i thread si facevano sui calamari


O sul sesso.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (15 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Certo a volte devo mettere un dito nel culo della gallina per sapere se quel giorno farà l’uovo


Bravo ..
È corretto ..
Lo fa sempre mio papà...
Per decidere se la fortunata dovrà vivere ...o finire in pentola..


----------



## omicron (15 Gennaio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> No dai ma sul serio te ne sei mangiata una???
> Ma povera....


Lo fece anche mio bqbbo
Avevamo vinto una piccola anatra
La tenevamo da una parte 
Mangiava l’insalata dalle mani 
Poi la buttó insieme alle altre Galline
È un giorno ce l’ha fatto mangiare


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Gennaio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> O sul sesso.


É lo stesso.


----------



## omicron (15 Gennaio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> É lo stesso.


Lei non la sa la storia del calamaro


----------



## Pincopallino (15 Gennaio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Comunque preferivo quando i thread si facevano sui calamari


Quando diventeremo amici per davvero, verrai a cena a casa mia una sera e ti servirò la gallina con la salsa verde e la mostarda. E dopo forse, potrai dire la tua. 



bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Bravo ..
> È corretto ..
> Lo fa sempre mio papà...
> Per decidere se la fortunata dovrà vivere ...o finire in pentola..


Eh lo dici a me…lo dici…



ologramma ha detto:


> che mi fai ricordare , i regai , detto alla romana , con la cresta e le zampe accuratamente pulite messe nel sugo , le zampe ce le litigavamo  ,con il sugo compresi i regai  mia madre ci faceva i supplì cosa che piaceva molto a mio padre  io li scartavo , ma dovevo farlo con la forchetta perchè non li avrebbe mangiati


Stasera ti ho pensato Olo.
Stavo guardando l’eredita ed una delle domande era su una frase in dialetto romanesco e mi son detto “qua ci voleva olo”.


----------



## Ulisse (15 Gennaio 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Io la sana via di mezzo.


finalmente una normale...


----------



## Etta (15 Gennaio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> É lo stesso.


Meglio il sesso.


----------



## Etta (15 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Lei non la sa la storia del calamaro


Cos’è la storia del calamaro? Illuminatemi.


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Quando diventeremo amici per davvero, verrai a cena a casa mia una sera e ti servirò la gallina con la salsa verde e la mostarda. E dopo forse, potrai dire la tua.


Spiacente. Sono un fighetto che va a pesce crudo


----------



## bravagiulia75 (16 Gennaio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Cos’è la storia del calamaro? Illuminatemi.


Anche io non la so...
Mi manca giusto...il calamaro,


----------



## ologramma (16 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Quando diventeremo amici per davvero, verrai a cena a casa mia una sera e ti servirò la gallina con la salsa verde e la mostarda. E dopo forse, potrai dire la tua.
> 
> 
> Eh lo dici a me…lo dici…
> ...


ricordo nel periodo della famosa ferma  , ero di guardia con un gruppo di romani , tutti noi raccomandati , il tenente  ci chiese chi sapesse leggere il romanesco stretto , ci provarono ma quando tocco a me fu un altra cosa , anche perchè il dialetto del mio paese , che non svelo, é simile  . o quasi   ma è quello che mi ha fatto penare nello scrivere in italiano  , e se leggi si nota che faccio schifo


----------



## Blaise53 (16 Gennaio 2022)

Le "mature" sono sempre le più b(u)one


----------



## Pincopallino (16 Gennaio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Spiacente. Sono un fighetto che va a pesce crudo


Ma il sushi? No neh!


----------



## Etta (16 Gennaio 2022)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Le "mature" sono sempre le più b(u)one


Non sempre.


----------



## Etta (16 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ma il sushi? No neh!


Ma è buono il sushi. Anche io adoro il pesce crudo.


----------



## Pincopallino (16 Gennaio 2022)

Ma è tutto uguale…come diavolo fa a piacervi lo sapete solo voi.
che sia arancione rosso o bianco il sapore e‘ sempre lo stesso.
siete proprio degli italiani del menga, a tavola intendo neh.


----------



## Etta (16 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ma è tutto uguale…come diavolo fa a piacervi lo sapete solo voi.
> che sia arancione rosso o bianco il sapore e‘ sempre lo stesso.
> siete proprio degli italiani del menga, a tavola intendo neh.


A me piace particolarmente il salmone.


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ma il sushi? No neh!


Certo che si.


----------



## ologramma (16 Gennaio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> A me piace particolarmente il salmone.


mai mangiato pesce crudo


----------



## omicron (16 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ma è tutto uguale…come diavolo fa a piacervi lo sapete solo voi.
> che sia arancione rosso o bianco il sapore e‘ sempre lo stesso.
> siete proprio degli italiani del menga, a tavola intendo neh.


Il pesce crudo non lo mangio neanche io
Ma quelli col gambero (non chiedetemi nomi)
Sono buoni


----------



## Etta (16 Gennaio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> mai mangiato pesce crudo


Non sai cosa ti perdi Olo. Devi provarlo il pesce crudo.


----------



## Pincopallino (16 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Il pesce crudo non lo mangio neanche io
> Ma quelli col gambero (non chiedetemi nomi)
> Sono buoni


Io il pesce crudo lo mangio in carpaccio, di spada o tonno, condito con un filo di olio d’oliva e di limone. Altro che insieme al riso incollato con la colla di pesce.


----------



## Pincopallino (16 Gennaio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Certo che si.


tempo fa mi pare mi avessi scritto il contrario.
si vede che hai cambiato gusti o ricordo male io.


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> tempo fa mi pare mi avessi scritto il contrario.
> si vede che hai cambiato gusti o ricordo male io.


ricordi male. Sushi dipendente io, da sempre. Ho pure comprato il necéssaire per farmelo da solo


----------



## Etta (16 Gennaio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> ricordi male. Sushi dipendente io, da sempre. Ho pure comprato il necéssaire per farmelo da solo


Stai diventando giapponese?


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Gennaio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Stai diventando giapponese?


Cultura affascinante.


----------



## Foglia (16 Gennaio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> ricordi male. Sushi dipendente io, da sempre. Ho pure comprato il necéssaire per farmelo da solo


Ce l'ho anch'io, mai usato però.


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Gennaio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ce l'ho anch'io, mai usato però.


A me cucinare rilassa. Ho perso il conto delle videocall _serissime_ fatte ai fornelli


----------



## Foglia (16 Gennaio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> A me cucinare rilassa. Ho perso il conto delle videocall _serissime_ fatte ai fornelli


E il sushi non è per niente facile, ci vuole una discreta tecnica  
Preferisco mangiarlo pronto  (pure per me una tra le cose più buone in assoluto). Poi vabbè, essendo maniaca dei cibi (quasi) crudi, non è affatto raro che compri un trancio di salmone, lo metta un tre giorni nel congelatore, e lo cucini ai ferri scottandolo appena da una parte e dall'altra (dentro resta crudo).  Senz'altro più semplice, ma altrettanto buono (e non sono mai morta a farlo ).


----------



## Andromeda4 (16 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Io il pesce crudo lo mangio in carpaccio, di spada o tonno, condito con un filo di olio d’oliva e di limone. Altro che insieme al riso incollato con la colla di pesce.


Anche a me piace il pesce crudo in questo modo, oltre ai frutti di mare, ovviamente quelli consentiti. Sono cresciuta in Puglia, è normale.
Però di tanto in tanto mangio anche il sushi. Non dico che sia il mio etnico preferito, ma non mi dispiace.


----------



## omicron (16 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Io il pesce crudo lo mangio in carpaccio, di spada o tonno, condito con un filo di olio d’oliva e di limone. Altro che insieme al riso incollato con la colla di pesce.


Ma il carpaccio con pesce fresco o con quello affumicato? Perché affumicato non è crudo 
Comunque io crudo assolutamente no


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma il carpaccio con pesce fresco o con quello affumicato? Perché affumicato non è crudo
> Comunque io crudo assolutamente no


Malissimo.
Ostriche e gamberi rossi magari piovessero!


----------



## omicron (16 Gennaio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Malissimo.
> Ostriche e gamberi rossi magari piovessero!


Non ce la faccio
Mi disgusta la consistenza


----------



## bravagiulia75 (16 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Non ce la faccio
> Mi disgusta la consistenza


Cazz le ostriche scendono che è una meraviglia!!!
Con un goccio di limone...


----------



## Nocciola (16 Gennaio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Malissimo.
> Ostriche e gamberi rossi magari piovessero!


Le ostriche sono l’unica cosa che non riesco a mangiare 
Gamberi rossi li adoro


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Gennaio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> E il sushi non è per niente facile, ci vuole una discreta tecnica
> Preferisco mangiarlo pronto  (pure per me una tra le cose più buone in assoluto). Poi vabbè, essendo maniaca dei cibi (quasi) crudi, non è affatto raro che compri un trancio di salmone, lo metta un tre giorni nel congelatore, e lo cucini ai ferri scottandolo appena da una parte e dall'altra (dentro resta crudo).  Senz'altro più semplice, ma altrettanto buono (e non sono mai morta a farlo ).


Basta comprarsi l'aggeggio giusto per fare il riso, il resto è cazzeggio.
Da me il trancio di salmone il fornello non lo vede proprio.


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Gennaio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> mai mangiato pesce crudo


 a me non piace


----------



## omicron (16 Gennaio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Cazz le ostriche scendono che è una meraviglia!!!
> Con un goccio di limone...


 è più forte di me
Non riesco neanche a guardare qualcuno che li mangia


----------



## Pincopallino (16 Gennaio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> ricordi male. Sushi dipendente io, da sempre. Ho pure comprato il necéssaire per farmelo da solo


Andrò e cercarmi il messaggio. Poi ti dico.


----------



## Pincopallino (16 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma il carpaccio con pesce fresco o con quello affumicato? Perché affumicato non è crudo
> Comunque io crudo assolutamente no


Fresco ed affettato dal pescivendolo.


----------



## Marjanna (16 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Io il pesce crudo lo mangio in carpaccio, di spada o tonno, condito con un filo di olio d’oliva e di limone. Altro che insieme al riso incollato con la colla di pesce.


Neppure io capisco cosa ci trovino nel sushi. Io l'ho mangiato ma non mi pare sto cibo superwow, almeno come lo fanno qui da noi. Che poi è il condimento è quasi zero, ed è parecchio lontano dalla cucina italiana che è ben più carica. A me piace pure il sapore dell'alga nori e della salsa di soia, ma il riso scondito... è come presentassi un riso in bianco.


----------



## omicron (17 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Fresco ed affettato dal pescivendolo.


 io non ce la posso fare


----------



## Arcistufo (17 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> io non ce la posso fare


Meglio per noi, ne rimane di più


----------



## ologramma (17 Gennaio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Non sai cosa ti perdi Olo. Devi provarlo il pesce crudo.


etta io mangiavo pesce anche dentro la pancia di mia madre , sono venuto su mangiandolo due volte alla settimana , cosa che faccio anche ora  , ho visto mangiarlo crudo la  prima volta in puglia anni e anni fa  , mai desiderato farlo .
Ammiro chi lo fa ama io e mia moglie abbiamo la stessa passione , ma vuoi mettere una bella frittura di paranza?


----------



## Foglia (17 Gennaio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> etta io mangiavo pesce anche dentro la pancia di mia madre , sono venuto su mangiandolo due volte alla settimana , cosa che faccio anche ora  , ho visto mangiarlo crudo la  prima volta in puglia anni e anni fa  , mai desiderato farlo .
> Ammiro chi lo fa ama io e mia moglie abbiamo la stessa passione , ma vuoi mettere una bella frittura di paranza?


Se non lo provi, non lo puoi mettere in paragone


----------



## ologramma (17 Gennaio 2022)

sai hai ragione  ma mi manca lo stimolo di sentire cosa si prova mangiarlo se lo paragono a come  ricordo il sapore di quello cotto, sai se leggi le ricette  c'è un modo di modi diversi per cucinarlo ma crudo è crudo  e basta .
Posso capire altri ingredienti per ammorbidire il sapore del crudo , ecco mangio l'alici sotto aceto


----------



## omicron (17 Gennaio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Meglio per noi, ne rimane di più


per queste cose non litigheremo mai


----------



## Brunetta (17 Gennaio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Se non lo provi, non lo puoi mettere in paragone


Provato. Terribile.


----------



## Ulisse (17 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Provato. Terribile.


ma non ti è piaciuta la consistenza del pesce crudo, il sapore....o l'idea di mangiare qualcosa che ritieni vada cotto ?

a me piace moltissimo e quando ho convinto qualcuno restio a provarci li ho visti più bloccati dalla consistenza e dall'idea di mangiare qualcosa che andava obbligatoriamente cotto che dal ritenerne il gusto spiacevole al palato.

poi, molto dipende da dove lo si mangia.
Proprio perchè crudo la qualità deve essere elevatissima 
Se sei andata una sola volta e sei stata sfortunata perchè ti hanno portata da qualcuno non adeguato e facile che ne sei uscita con una bocciatura su tutti i fronti.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Gennaio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> ma non ti è piaciuta la consistenza del pesce crudo, il sapore....o l'idea di mangiare qualcosa che ritieni vada cotto ?
> 
> a me piace moltissimo e quando ho convinto qualcuno restio a provarci li ho visti più bloccati dalla consistenza e dall'idea di mangiare qualcosa che andava obbligatoriamente cotto che dal ritenerne il gusto spiacevole al palato.
> 
> ...


I miei amici di tavolo erano entusiasti e mi hanno fatto assaggiare uno “buonissimo“.
L'idea di mangiare qualcosa che deve assolutamente essere abbattuto con la bassa temperatura per non rischiare anisakis, mi blocca molto. Il sapore delle alghe lo trovo ripugnante, il pesce abbastanza senza il limone pure, il riso colloso una aberrazione  . L’ho sputato. Cosa che non faccio mai. 
Ho preso una frittura. Ma una orata all’acqua pazza è meglio.
Un'altra volta mi hanno servito una tartare di salmone. La ho passata a mia figlia che incredibilmente apprezza.


----------



## omicron (17 Gennaio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> ma non ti è piaciuta la consistenza del pesce crudo, il sapore....o l'idea di mangiare qualcosa che ritieni vada cotto ?
> 
> a me piace moltissimo e quando ho convinto qualcuno restio a provarci li ho visti più bloccati dalla consistenza e dall'idea di mangiare qualcosa che andava obbligatoriamente cotto che dal ritenerne il gusto spiacevole al palato.
> 
> ...


a me disgusta la consistenza, ma io per quella non mangio neanche funghi e neanche l'ananas
sono io che sono un po' così    io poi assaggio prima di giudicare
e ho provato in più posti, per mandarlo giù ho sempre dovuto berci l'acqua dietro


----------



## Ulisse (17 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'idea di mangiare qualcosa che deve assolutamente essere abbattuto con la bassa temperatura per non rischiare anisakis, mi blocca molto. Il sapore delle alghe lo trovo ripugnante, il pesce abbastanza senza il limone pure, il riso colloso una aberrazione  . L’ho sputato. Cosa che non faccio mai.


uguale a mia moglie.
Anzi, a lei disgusta anche vedere altri che lo mangiano.
Non ama niente che non sia molto cotto.
Ricordo la sua faccia quando tagliò una fiorentina.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Gennaio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> uguale a mia moglie.
> Anzi, a lei disgusta anche vedere altri che lo mangiano.
> Non ama niente che non sia molto cotto.
> Ricordo la sua faccia quando tagliò una fiorentina.


Ma no. Assaggio tutto.
Mangio il carpaccio e la carne trita cruda con il limone, con vero piacere, la costata troppo al sangue no, cioè se sgocciola , ma rosa è buona. 
Ma, se una cosa disgusta, non vedo perché forzarsi.


----------



## Ulisse (17 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma, se una cosa disgusta, non vedo perché forzarsi.


ma certo. Alla fine sono gusti.
una cosa può piacere o meno.

per esempio, credo non mangerei mai gli insetti.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Gennaio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> ma certo. Alla fine sono gusti.
> una cosa può piacere o meno.
> 
> per esempio, credo non mangerei mai gli insetti.


Non riesco nemmeno a sopportare le immagini di chi li mangia.


----------



## Marjanna (17 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> I miei amici di tavolo erano entusiasti e mi hanno fatto assaggiare uno “buonissimo“.
> L'idea di mangiare qualcosa che deve assolutamente essere abbattuto con la bassa temperatura per non rischiare anisakis, mi blocca molto. Il sapore delle alghe lo trovo ripugnante, il pesce abbastanza senza il limone pure, il riso colloso una aberrazione  . L’ho sputato. Cosa che non faccio mai.
> Ho preso una frittura. Ma una orata all’acqua pazza è meglio.
> Un'altra volta mi hanno servito una tartare di salmone. La ho passata a mia figlia che incredibilmente apprezza.


Orata e branzino sono il top per me


----------



## Ulisse (17 Gennaio 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Orata e branzino sono il top per me


senza considerare che orate e branzini spesso sono di allevamento, imho, c'è molto e di più saporito :
dentice, pesce sciabola, pezzogna, rana pescatrice
senza andare verso i tonnidi dove si apre un capitolo a parte


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Gennaio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> senza considerare che orate e branzini spesso sono di allevamento, imho, c'è molto e di più saporito :
> dentice, pesce sciabola, pezzogna, rana pescatrice
> senza andare verso i tonnidi dove si apre un capitolo a parte


Dentice si, rana pescatrice no. 
Come gusto intendo


----------



## Ulisse (17 Gennaio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Dentice si, rana pescatrice no.
> Come gusto intendo


ha un sapore molto particolare.
ricorda i crostacei 
falla con il tubettone o pacchero:


----------



## Marjanna (17 Gennaio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> senza considerare che orate e branzini spesso sono di allevamento, imho, c'è molto e di più saporito :
> dentice, pesce sciabola, pezzogna, rana pescatrice
> senza andare verso i tonnidi dove si apre un capitolo a parte


Vero, anche se dipende quali compri, comunque a me piace proprio come sapore, non è che li sento non saporiti. 
Ci manca poco che mi mangio anche la pelle, con i crostacei son capace di tagliarmi le mani perchè non ci rimane niente.
Il salmone non mi fa impazzire. So gusti.
Poi se vogliamo guardare al lato salute (metalli pesanti), gli unici che si salvano sono i piccoli, quelli che stanno alla base della catena.
Tanti dicono di amare il mare, ma lo considerano una linea piatta di superficie, praticamente neppure lo vedono.


----------



## oriente70 (17 Gennaio 2022)

Dalle banane al pesce crudo.


----------



## Etta (17 Gennaio 2022)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Dalle banane al pesce crudo.


Vanno bene entrambi.


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Gennaio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> ha un sapore molto particolare.
> ricorda i crostacei
> falla con il tubettone o pacchero:
> View attachment 9892


La rana come la preparo? 
Io l'avevo fatto al forno


----------



## Ulisse (17 Gennaio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> La rana come la preparo?
> Io l'avevo fatto al forno


al forno mai mangiata

una buona ricetta è questa:





sulla pescatrice un suggerimento quando la compri.
Le trovi sul banco integre o gia eviscerate.
Le prime (da preferire) sono in genere locali, pescate e portate al mercato.
Non vengono pulite per ovvi motivi di peso 

Le seconde, spesso di pezzatura più generosa, arrivano da più lontano e vengono pulite per permetterne una conservazione più lunga.
Rispetto alle nostrane hanno un sapore più tenue sia per la differenza di razza e sia per il maggior tempo post mortem che hanno sul groppone.

Come ultima scelta, ci sono le sole code....sono sempre pescate in altri mari e poi congelate.
Si prendono solo la coda per ottimizzare lo spazio ed il trasporto.
Cosa che la penalizza ulteriormente perchè spina e scarti si usano per insaporire.

A me piace accompagnarlo con una bella falanghina anche se i professori anticonformisti di oggi consigliano dei rossi o rosati.
Per me un rosso non ci sta bene. ma so gusti.
Il rosato non lo prendo proprio in considerazione perchè, codesto liquido, non è vino ma sciacquatura di botte.
e qua, mi dispiace, non so gusti


----------



## Arcistufo (17 Gennaio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> ha un sapore molto particolare.
> *ricorda i crostacei*
> falla con il tubettone o pacchero:
> View attachment 9892


infatti ci viene una catalana della madonna. fidaty.


----------



## Ulisse (17 Gennaio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> infatti ci viene una catalana della madonna. fidaty.


a leggere te e cercare la ricetta per Ginevra mi è venuta una fame....ed una sete...


----------



## Arcistufo (17 Gennaio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> etta io mangiavo pesce anche dentro la pancia di mia madre , sono venuto su mangiandolo due volte alla settimana , cosa che faccio anche ora  , ho visto mangiarlo crudo la  prima volta in puglia anni e anni fa  , mai desiderato farlo .
> Ammiro chi lo fa ama io e mia moglie abbiamo la stessa passione , ma vuoi mettere una bella frittura di paranza?


Male. Il pesce crudo è una cosa fantastica. Io in puglia crude pure le cozze. Anche se te la rischi.


----------



## Arcistufo (17 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma, se una cosa disgusta, non vedo perché forzarsi.


Giusto, quando smetti di scrivere?


----------



## Ulisse (17 Gennaio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Male. Il pesce crudo è una cosa fantastica. Io in puglia crude pure le cozze. Anche se te la rischi.


ehhhhhh
con la cozza te la rischi un po dappertutto.
in Puglia, accompagnato dal mio Virgilio indigeno, ne ho mangiate tante di quelle pelose.
insieme a tante altre cose tutte rigorosamente crude.


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Gennaio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> al forno mai mangiata
> 
> una buona ricetta è questa:
> 
> ...


Proverò, grazie


----------



## Andromeda4 (17 Gennaio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Male. Il pesce crudo è una cosa fantastica. Io in puglia crude pure le cozze. Anche se te la rischi.


Le cozze crude a Bari non le ho mai mangiate, erano gli anni in cui si prendeva il tifo solo a guardarle... ma ostriche, ricci e allievi sì, sempre.


----------



## Arcistufo (17 Gennaio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Le cozze crude a Bari non le ho mai mangiate, erano gli anni in cui si prendeva il tifo solo a guardarle... ma ostriche, ricci e allievi sì, sempre.


Cozze crude a Gallipoli.
Allievi sarebbero?


----------



## Andromeda4 (18 Gennaio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Cozze crude a Gallipoli.
> Allievi sarebbero?


Sono seppioline, giovani, per questo li chiamano allievi. "Aleve" in dialetto. Ottimi, solo con il limone.


----------



## ologramma (18 Gennaio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Male. Il pesce crudo è una cosa fantastica. Io in puglia crude pure le cozze. Anche se te la rischi.


Io in Puglia ne ho mangiate moltissime ma sempre cotte ,crude sol da giovane poi con il colera mai più mangiate.
Dato che in Puglia ci vado e ci andrò anche questo anno ti avverto che molte cozze vengono dalla Grecia e Spagna le lasciamo solo depurare da loro ,quelle di Taranto sono ,mi dicono ,introvabili perché inquinate.


----------



## omicron (18 Gennaio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Male. Il pesce crudo è una cosa fantastica. Io in puglia crude pure le cozze. Anche se te la rischi.


mio zio si mangiava le patelle direttamente dallo scoglio


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> mio zio si mangiava le patelle direttamente dallo scoglio


Io pure da ragazzino. Mi ricordo che i ragazzi del paesino di mare dove i miei nonni si trasferivano 5 mesi l'anno si portavano tra gli scogli il coltellino e anche un limone  tempi fantastici; a Natale ero ancora abbronzato


----------



## ivanl (18 Gennaio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Io pure da ragazzino. Mi ricordo che i ragazzi del paesino di mare dove i miei nonni si trasferivano 5 mesi l'anno si portavano tra gli scogli il coltellino e anche un limone  tempi fantastici; a Natale ero ancora abbronzato


Io pure, andavamo quasi tutti gli anni in una Grecia sconosciuta al turismo e mangiavamo direttamente in mare. Senza contare che avevo un coltello lungo 15gm ed un fucile subacqueo con degli arpioni da galera...se fornissi oggi quell'attrezzatura a mio figlio, mi arresterebbero e butterebbero la chiave


----------



## omicron (18 Gennaio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Io pure da ragazzino. Mi ricordo che i ragazzi del paesino di mare dove i miei nonni si trasferivano 5 mesi l'anno si portavano tra gli scogli il coltellino e anche un limone  tempi fantastici; a Natale ero ancora abbronzato


io facevo "solo" 2 mesi e mezzo di vacanza a casa dei nonni materni
praticamente tutta l'estate
e mangiavo tutto, ma cotto


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> io facevo "solo" 2 mesi e mezzo di vacanza a casa dei nonni materni
> praticamente tutta l'estate
> e mangiavo tutto, ma cotto


Si i nonni cuocevano. La roba che prendevo io manco arrivava a riva


----------



## omicron (18 Gennaio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Si i nonni cuocevano. La roba che prendevo io manco arrivava a riva


ma pure mia mamma cuoceva
io mezza cruda mangio solo la carne


----------



## Foglia (18 Gennaio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Male. Il pesce crudo è una cosa fantastica. Io in puglia crude pure le cozze. Anche se te la rischi.


Dillo a me. In Sardegna c'era un posto recondito pieno di ricci  (occorreva saper distinguere i buoni dai grami). Un retino capiente, un'ora passata in apnea , o anche più  (il segnale era quando vedevo la pelle completamente raggrinzita). Poi sotto con coltello, sale e limone!


----------



## Brunetta (18 Gennaio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> Io in Puglia ne ho mangiate moltissime ma sempre cotte ,crude sol da giovane poi con il colera mai più mangiate.
> Dato che in Puglia ci vado e ci andrò anche questo anno ti avverto che molte cozze vengono dalla Grecia e Spagna le lasciamo solo depurare da loro ,quelle di Taranto sono ,mi dicono ,introvabili perché inquinate.


I muscoli migliori sono di La Spezia...



@perplesso


----------



## ologramma (18 Gennaio 2022)

I muscoli meglio sono i miei
Ma che so sti muscoli?


----------



## Nocciola (18 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> I muscoli migliori sono di La Spezia...
> 
> 
> 
> @perplesso


Cosa si fa per avere un like dall’admin


----------



## perplesso (18 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> I muscoli migliori sono di La Spezia...
> 
> 
> 
> @perplesso


vedo che per una volta hai studiato, brava


----------



## Vera (18 Gennaio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> vedo che per una volta hai studiato, brava


La vera risposta è: "Non pervenuti"


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Gennaio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> I muscoli meglio sono i miei
> Ma che so sti muscoli?


Cozze


----------



## perplesso (18 Gennaio 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> La vera risposta è: "Non pervenuti"


non è vero


----------



## ologramma (18 Gennaio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Cozze





Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Cozze


leggo che così le chiamano i liguri , per me rimangono mitili o cozze , sono romano


----------



## Brunetta (18 Gennaio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> vedo che per una volta hai studiato, brava


Veramente ho studiato per imparare a chiamarle cozze


----------



## perplesso (18 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Veramente ho studiato per imparare a chiamarle cozze


perchè devi sempre rovinare tutto, per una volta che ti si vuole dire brava


----------



## Brunetta (18 Gennaio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> perchè devi sempre rovinare tutto, per una volta che ti si vuole dire brava


Forse perché non cerco approvazione, se non per scherzo?


----------



## Andromeda4 (18 Gennaio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> leggo che così le chiamano i liguri , per me rimangono mitili o cozze , sono romano


Si chiamano muscoli un po' ovunque...


----------



## ologramma (18 Gennaio 2022)

no da noi mitili o cozze


----------



## Andromeda4 (18 Gennaio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> no da noi mitili o cozze


Per dire, in inglese si chiamano "mussels".
Una certa assonanza, anche nel suono.


----------



## ologramma (18 Gennaio 2022)

*Mytilus galloprovincialis *
 che ce frega dell'inglese meglio il latino


----------



## Andromeda4 (18 Gennaio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> *Mytilus galloprovincialis *
> che ce frega dell'inglese meglio il latino


Tranquillo, ho studiato anche quello.


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Gennaio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Si chiamano muscoli un po' ovunque...


ma dove?


----------



## omicron (18 Gennaio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Si chiamano muscoli un po' ovunque...


Da me sono cozze
Al massimo molluschi 
Mitili non tutti lo sanno


----------



## Andromeda4 (18 Gennaio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> ma dove?


A Napoli, Ischia, l'ho sentito spesso. 
Poi Verdone, in uno dei suoi film, li ha chiamati così. I miei parenti veneti pure...


----------



## Andromeda4 (18 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Da me sono cozze
> Al massimo molluschi
> Mitili non tutti lo sanno


Mitili credo sia più colto...


----------



## Gattaro42 (18 Gennaio 2022)

Molluschi però è un raggruppamento più ampio, che al suo interno comprende sia i mitili che totani, polpi o le lumache


----------



## Marjanna (18 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Da me sono cozze
> Al massimo molluschi
> Mitili non tutti lo sanno


Anche io sempre sentito cozze. Io non le digerisco.
Preferisco la cappalunga (o cannolicchio).



Gattaro42 ha detto:


> Molluschi però è un raggruppamento più ampio, che al suo interno comprende sia i mitili che totani, polpi o le lumache


Bivalvi?


----------



## Andromeda4 (18 Gennaio 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Anche io sempre sentito cozze. Io non le digerisco.
> Preferisco la cappalunga (o cannolicchio).
> 
> 
> ...


Mia sorella non digerisce le ostriche. Le vomita all'istante. Io, invece, che sono soggetta al vomito rispetto a diversi alimenti, le ostriche le tollero tranquillamente.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Gennaio 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Anche io sempre sentito cozze. Io non le digerisco.
> Preferisco la cappalunga (o cannolicchio).
> 
> 
> ...


Prova i muscoli a La Spezia.


----------



## Arcistufo (19 Gennaio 2022)

Quante piccole forme di vita hanno trovato la morte per campare questo inclito consesso di faccine virtuali.


----------



## Gattaro42 (19 Gennaio 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Bivalvi?


Anche i bivalvi fanno parte dei molluschi, sì. 
E poi si dividono in vari sottogruppi tra cui i mitili (cozze), vongole, cannolicchi, capesante, ostriche.
Almeno così dice wikipedia e qualche vago ricordo di biologia a scuola, io non sono "marinaio".

@Gattara28 quando andiamo all'aquario di Genova o Livorno a fare biologia marina?


----------



## omicron (19 Gennaio 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Anche io sempre sentito cozze. Io non le digerisco.
> Preferisco la cappalunga (o cannolicchio).


a me le cozze piacciono poco, preferisco le vongole


----------



## omicron (19 Gennaio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Mitili credo sia più colto...


sì quello è un termine che conoscono in pochi


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Gennaio 2022)

Le ho sentite chiamare anche peoci


----------



## Paolo78mi (3 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ma voi come le conservate per non farle diventare nere.


Prova a prenderne due, cosi una la mangi !!!


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Febbraio 2022)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Prova a prenderne due, cosi una la mangi !!!


E l'altra?


----------



## Paolo78mi (3 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Non mangio banane
> Sono intollerante
> Coniuge c’è stato un periodo che ne mangiava quantità industriali
> Non facevano neanche in tempo ad andare a male
> Poi ha smesso





Ginevra65 ha detto:


> E l'altra?


Ci giochi... 
Non l'avevi capita la battuta ???
Prendine due, cosi almeno una la mangi.. sotto inteso che con l'altra la usi per ...
Miiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii Le basiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Paolo78mi (3 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> a me le cozze piacciono poco, preferisco le vongole


Anche a me piace la VULVA....


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Febbraio 2022)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Ci giochi...
> Non l'avevi capita la battuta ???
> Prendine due, cosi almeno una la mangi.. sotto inteso che con l'altra la usi per ...
> Miiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii Le basiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


 Mi era venuto il dubbio.... 
Lo sai come si dice meglio la banana del nero, che il nero della banana


----------



## Paolo78mi (3 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Mi era venuto il dubbio....
> Lo sai come si dice meglio la banana del nero, che il nero della banana


Non la sapevo questa.... 
Clap Clap Clap
Quando si andava a pranzo in pizzeria con i colleghi.. c'era sempre quello che ogni volta che prendevo la pizza col salame... saltava su davanti alla cameriera e le diceva che il salame lo volevo a fette e non INTERO !!!


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Febbraio 2022)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Non la sapevo questa....
> Clap Clap Clap
> Quando si andava a pranzo in pizzeria con i colleghi.. c'era sempre quello che ogni volta che prendevo la pizza col salame... saltava su davanti alla cameriera e le diceva che il salame lo volevo a fette e non INTERO !!!


E la cameriera replicava?


----------



## ladyred (3 Febbraio 2022)

A me piacciono a metà tra il verdino e il giallo. Quelle segnate e troppo mature non mi piacciono. 
Invece tutto quello che è al gusto di banana mi fa schifo, sia caramelle che yogurt


----------



## perplesso (3 Febbraio 2022)

la banana split a piace a qualcuno?


----------



## ivanl (4 Febbraio 2022)

Quando ero ragazzo, si...ora ci metterei una settimana a digerirlo


----------



## Paolo78mi (4 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> E la cameriera replicava?


Noooo poverina.. subiva e basta....


----------



## Eagle72 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ma voi come le conservate per non farle diventare nere.


Non in frigo. Mangia entro 5 gg. Poi dipende dalla stagione.


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Maggio 2022)

ne ho dimenticata una in borsa, ora non solo è nera ma pure moscia


----------



## ivanl (17 Maggio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ne ho dimenticata una in borsa, ora non solo è nera ma pure moscia


----------



## omicron (17 Maggio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ne ho dimenticata una in borsa, ora non solo è nera ma pure moscia


facci un banana bread


----------



## ivanl (17 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> facci un banana bread


va seppellita e basta


----------



## omicron (17 Maggio 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> va seppellita e basta


ma guarda che la parte nera della banana in realtà fa bene


----------



## Tachipirina (17 Maggio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ne ho dimenticata una in borsa, ora non solo è nera ma pure moscia


se proprio non la vuoi buttare... fai un frullato 
(e offrilo a qualcuno io fare così, a me piace quasi acerba....)


----------



## ivanl (17 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma guarda che la parte nera della banana in realtà fa bene


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Maggio 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


>


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Maggio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> se proprio non la vuoi buttare... fai un frullato
> (e offrilo a qualcuno io fare così, a me piace quasi acerba....)


Mi fa schifo solo a guardarla, dovrei farlo ad una persona che proprio non sopporto


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> facci un banana bread


È brutta da vedere


----------



## Tachipirina (17 Maggio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Mi fa schifo solo a guardarla, dovrei farlo ad una persona che proprio non sopporto


il senso era quello


----------



## Nono (17 Maggio 2022)

Io ne compro sempre 2, così una la mangio


----------



## Tachipirina (17 Maggio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Io ne compro sempre 2, così una la mangio


l'altra non buttarla "è peccato" frullala per un antipatico/a fai bella figura ad offrire una bevanda salutare
e ti toglierai dalle balle la banana marcia e l'antipatico.


----------



## Andromeda4 (17 Maggio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma che schifo. Io le mangio praticamente verdi.


Anche a me piacciono di più acerbe.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (17 Maggio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Anche a me piacciono di più acerbe.


Ma la banana acerba ti lappa la bocca...come il caco acerbo....

Io mangio solo frutta stra matura...

L acerbo proprio no...


----------

